# Pics of my hardcore band!



## Stratocaster (Feb 2, 2006)

Lol, no we're not hardcore, our name is the Vindictives and we won battle of the bands 2 weeks ago  . You know what we won? A stinkin $20 gift certificate to LA Music. Aw well, im spending it on a nice set of elixers


----------



## Stratocaster (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## imbackagain2 (Feb 6, 2006)

Do you enjoy putting pictures of yourself in like 3 different threads? They're the same pics. Im sure no one enjoys looking at you this much. I sure don't.


----------



## jem7vwh (Feb 2, 2006)

^  Owned.

And uhh.. There seems to already be a band called that.. http://www.thevindictives.com/


----------



## brybi (May 3, 2006)

this thread made me chuckle


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

Rock on, dude.evilGuitar:


----------

